# Virginia Snow Plowing



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

I am looking around on here but never see any posts from the Richmond or anywhere in Virginia area. I was trying to locate other Snow Removal Contractors in the Richmond area or even in the state for that matter. You never know when you might need a friend to call during a storm for a back-up. Let me know if you are out there please. Thanx David


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

I must be all alone here in this state LOL


----------



## GQLM (Feb 6, 2010)

Your not alone im down in the Hampton Roads area.


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

good to know what equipt. do you have and are you under contract when the money falls from the sky ?


----------



## 06CCSB (Dec 23, 2009)

I am in Northern VA, Vienna to be exact.


----------



## GQLM (Feb 6, 2010)

I mostly work as a sub but have a few of my own. running a 10 foot blade


----------



## bumgarner78 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fellow Snow contractors in Virginia. I am in Richmond ASV RC 50 skid steer and 2 truck plows here. Contracted here but would be great to know others for maybe Hampton roads and Northern Virginia sub potential. Anyone know of someone other than Cavalier tractor and Crenshaws in Richmond that works on Meyers plows?


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

*Meyers Repairs*

I know a couple of guys who work on Meyers Plows But they do not stock parts. If all you need is work done, Not parts.


----------



## bumgarner78 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep thats what I am looking for....?


----------



## wddorman (Sep 17, 2010)

its a drive but i think s&s auto works on myers but they are in md


----------



## BowTieServices (Jan 8, 2011)

*Meyers Guy*

try David at Altman Contracting hes really good [email protected]


----------



## bumgarner78 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the contact!


----------



## cvrs177 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am located in central Va.


----------



## cvrs177 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am located in Centrl Va. about 45 miles west of Richmond.


----------

